# Hornady Superformance powder



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

I have done some research on this new powder and i have not been able to find to much load data for it. Do any of y'all have any loads that work with it ?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

what cal? Heard a little but not to impressed with it


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

243 CVA Optima Elite


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Try hodgdons website under new products. They probably have some data there.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just flipping quickly through the newest Hornady book I found 2 chamberings that showed Superformance powder listed. 30-06 was one, and the other was the 300 RCM. .243 doesn't have superformance listed. Not sure if they just haven't gotten around to testing it yet, or if they did and it wasn't very good. I am sure Hornady will produce another book in about 2 years with a bunch more info.


----------

